# Temporary housing advice needed



## Aurora (Aug 9, 2003)

Greetings all. I have a stray that I need to house ASAP. Can anyone tell me if pigeons can be housed with ring necked doves? We have a banded bird that no one from the private society that the band identifies is claiming. I need to get this guy into suitable housing while his status with us is in limbo, but the nice flight area and hutch I have has a ring necked dove in it. Any advice would be much appreciated, Thanks, Ken


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Ken,


Please be sure to post the birds band number on the bird rescue 911 forum.

Some people here do house their birds together with doves, but you have to be very careful when doing this. The ratio of doves to pigeon is good, but if this is an aggresive male pigeon he can do some damage to your doves, also doves can be menacing to pigeons too, from what I have heard, it quite depends on all personalities involved. If the doves are aggresive and the pigeon is a hen and subdued she may be beat up.


----------



## Aurora (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks, I'll try to put them in together, but I'll stay right there until I'm sure whether it's a go or not. We have been in contact with the group leaders of the FTS (Flying Tippler Society), but they are unable to get in touch with who they "think" the bird might belong to, because of a lack of contact member info with their own member.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for your response.

I would still not leave the birds alone together when you are not home for longer a time being, as there still could be a crisis during adjustment period, in which you may need to intervene asap. I definitely wouldn't leave to go to work without being absolutely certain they are adjusted and doing well together after 2 to 4 weeks trial.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

could you please post the band info here and where you are abouts in nj as I just lost one of my tipplers yesterday .. I couldnt tell you the exact band numbers but it would have to be either a 05 yellow or 06 blue npa banded bird . the bird itself was black and white which flew out over my head from my breeding house and up up and away it went ..I was hoping it didnt fly off to far and had my eyes to the sky all day ,yet I saw nothing so far


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LokotaLoft said:


> could you please post the band info here and where you are abouts in nj as I just lost one of my tipplers yesterday .. I couldnt tell you the exact band numbers but it would have to be either a 05 yellow or 06 blue npa banded bird . the bird itself was black and white which flew out over my head from my breeding house and up up and away it went ..I was hoping it didnt fly off to far and had my eyes to the sky all day ,yet I saw nothing so far


WOW....I sure hope it's your bird, that would be wonderful.

But if not, perhaps you can offer the bird a home, if its home is not found.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

it would be wonderful if it were mine , would save me a ton of worry too.. guess we shall have to wait an see and go from there


----------



## Aurora (Aug 9, 2003)

We already posted the band #s on 911. The bird first appeared on the 21st, so it's not yours I'm afraid LL.
At the moment, I'm just counting on him taking up residence here. So far I've already had members of the FTS claiming it was there's when it wasn't, and the latest advice from one of them was to either stop feeding it, or put it down!!! Neither of which seems to be a viable option.

TG, no problem with keeping them separated. It's a large coop, with separate compartments, and the birds can be let into the flight area at different times. It would have been just much simpler to mingle them from the start.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

thankyou for the response and your right it cant be mine as hes only been missing since last evening.. they for the most part are very sweet birds and smaller then homers so dont think you would have a problem keeping it with your dove  they come in such a variety of colors too ..hope if you cant find its origial owner that you plan on keeping it so you too can see what lovely pets they make  welcome to the wonderful world of pigeons, they are very addictive with their cute personalitys


----------



## Aurora (Aug 9, 2003)

LL, nothing would have made me happier than being able to reunite this bird with it's owner. I've kept birds all my life, but have only had one pigeon, my beloved Lloyd. I'm hoping that yours comes home to you soon.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Aurora said:


> We already posted the band #s on 911. The bird first appeared on the 21st, so it's not yours I'm afraid LL.
> At the moment, I'm just counting on him taking up residence here. So far I've already had members of the FTS claiming it was there's when it wasn't, and the latest advice from one of them was to either stop feeding it, or put it down!!! Neither of which seems to be a viable option.
> 
> TG, no problem with keeping them separated. It's a large coop, with separate compartments, and the birds can be let into the flight area at different times. It would have been just much simpler to mingle them from the start.


Hi Aurora,



Of course the concern with keeping Pigeons and small Doves in a crowded space, is that the Pigeons will worry or pester the Doves, or possibly hurt them.


This is not likely a problem if the space is large or ample for the number of Birds all tolled, and if the Pigeon is a female or mellow male...and if there are no Baby Doves who might be especially vulnerable for their inability to get out of the way if need be.


I think it is alright to give it a try, and just check in on them often to see how things are going.


I have Pigeons and small Doves in here, and the amount of room is ample and then some, for the number of Birds to have lots of space, and I have never seen any hint of problems, even with typicaly several seriously assertive male Pigeons flying about.


When I have pre-fledgling Doves in here, or just-fledged ones, I have to be very careful, since these of course can get 'cornered' and harmed by an aggressive Pigeon. But once the Doves are flying well enough, and gain a little experience on what to do, they merely make sure there is some little distance or 'boundary' between them and various Pigeons, so they take care of themselves just fine.


There are female Pigeons or mellow males who are entirely benign toward small Doves, and they can be pecking inches apart in comfort and ease once they know eachother.


These here ones are all recovering ferals pending release, or ex-ferals who are non-releaseable.

Sometimes a male Pigeon will do a courtship dance to impress a floor grazing Dove, and the Dove just goes on grazing or moves over a few inches, is all...

Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Aurora (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks Phil. It's always good to here from personal experience. I am going to try it tomorrow, and I'll be within watching distance as I let them get used to each other.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Aurora, 



I do not know how you arrange their food, but if there are plenty of Seed dishes widely set apart, the Pigeon can then elect one to eat from, and the Doves may elect all the rest, and no one will feel any need to assert or be intimidated come chow time.

Doves typically prefer the smaller Seeds of course, while Pigeons prefer the larger ones ( Pigeon Mix of various dried Peas and so on). So this too can work for them, in having only a few Seed Bowls with larger Seeds in them, where you wish the Pigeon to eat or graze...and the rest of the Seed Bowls, which will be boreing to the Pigeon, having the Doves 'small' Seeds.

Both of course enjoy White Safflower...



Have fun..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Aurora (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks again Phil. I was thinking along the same lines. We have both pigeon and dove foods, and they should be fine. We received a call from the 911 people saying that they've closed the case on this pigeon, I guess that means he's staying, he's more than welcome. Now I just have to find a source for Tipplers here in North NJ to get him some company.


----------



## Aurora (Aug 9, 2003)

Hello again all. Just responding here one last time to close out the thread, and give the latest news. Agent 83 (the pigeons new name, lol) is just fine and has moved in with the dove with no troubles. They couldn't seem to care less about each other. Thank you all for your usual encouragement and guidance.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, very good then...just as one might hope..!


Who knows, he and one of the Doves might become pals after a while...could happen...


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

pdpbison said:


> Oh, very good then...just as one might hope..!
> 
> 
> Who knows, he and one of the Doves might become pals after a while...could happen...
> ...



I have a mated dove and pigeon, they seem very much in love. So yeah, it can happen.

Reti


----------



## Aurora (Aug 9, 2003)

That's amore...............


----------

